# Projector distance to screen



## dean21 (Apr 3, 2013)

Installing an Epson 8350 projector in my basement on the ceiling. I'm going with a matte white fixed 100" screen with a 1.1-1.2 gain and a 16.9 aspect ratio. I'm getting a wide minimum and maximum range. The Epson manual says 10'-20'. I would like to narrow it down to a smaller range that would give me the best picture.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The closer the better, If you can mount it so that the zoom is as far back as it can go and then the projector as close without the image being to small is going to give you the best brightness.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Have you checked out the calculator? 

http://www.projectorcentral.com/Epson-PowerLite_Home_Cinema_8350-projection-calculator-pro.htm


----------



## adamdivine (Jul 31, 2009)

+1 on the brightness. It either works or it doesn't. As long as you stay within the throw range, you should not see any degradation in picture quality being at either end of the range with the exception of brightness.


----------

